# Just 2 funny woodworking jokes



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Employment Standards determined a small woodworking shop owner was not paying proper wages to his help and sent an agent out to interview him.
"Well, there's Jake my finisher who's been with me for 3 years, I pay him $900 a week.
The apprentice Tom has been here for 6 months, and I pay him $500 a week.
Then there's the half-wit that works here about 18 hours a day. He makes $10 a week and I buy him a case of beer every Friday," replied the owner.
"That's the guy I want to talk to; the half-wit," says the agent."

The owner says, "That would be me."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Times were tough and this young fellow applied for a part time job at the local saw mill.

The owner agreed and handed him a broom and said, "sweep up all this saw dust." 
The fellow said to the boss, "I forgot to tell you I have a Master degree from Harvard."

The boss said, "OK, gimme that broom and I'll show you how."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What can I say, I liked them both.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

The first one is painfully true. Well, I guess the second one is as well.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

The first one is an old farmer joke adapted to woodworking I think. The second one reminds me of the consultant joke that ends with letting the dog out of the trunk.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I lol'd!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

YEP! Funny, but for the most part TRUE. Especially the Second One.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Although, I do have a college degree; I know a lot of "graduates" that I would not even trust with a broom!

As many of us have worked a few different occupations( from janitor-to desk jockey-to manufacturing-to truck herder) I have seen that in some companies(STATE GOVERNMENT) that the worse you do the job the sooner they promote you to the offices that are only figure heads anyway!


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

I like both but Ricks tag line is the best one.


----------

